# Eyes, Ears, Lungs Protection - all at the same time?



## FlyingSawdust (Dec 23, 2017)

I need advice on how to best protect my eyes, ears, and lungs — all at the same time — when routing with a hand-held router. 

My Porter-Cable 8902 makes a great amount of noise, as readers know. I have the relatively new Oneida universal router base, dust collector attachment connected to the 4” Oneida Mini-Gorilla dust collection hose. Lots of dust and wood particles still shoot everywhere. 

I can’t use my current full-face plastic shield that is supported over the head, my 3M™ Reusable 6500 Series Quick Latch Rugged Comfort Half Facepiece Respirator, and my Elvex over-the-ear hearing protector — all at the same time. 

My question is: Is there a safety gadget that protects one’s eyes, ears, and lungs at the same time? 

I wind up using not very good in-the-ear plugs, my face shield, and a paper air filter if I want to protect myself as best I can. Not the best situation as the ear plugs are not as good as the Elvex over-the-ear hearing protector, and the paper air filter is far inferior to my 3M air filter, which, by the way, I can flip off the nose with a flip of the finger, yet it stays over the head. 

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

https://www.3m.com/3M/en_US/company...5264+8709316+8740610+8743715+3294857497&rt=r3

valved N95 or a 3M 8511 mask...
ear muffs...
safety glasses...

NOTE..
don't believe for a heartbeat that a face shield is eye protection against impact.. you need safety glasses for that...
a face shield will make your cutting operation more comfortable and help w/ keeping the mask cleaner longer...

.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Jose welcome to the router forum
$$ Trend® Air Circulating Airshield Pro
For $$ you get ear Protection
Rockler for one sale it!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I've got a battery powered air mask suggested by DesertTom, a full face shield, and ear muffs. No problem using all three at once.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Here's the mask. Has a battery pack with 4AA cells. Get a spare set of rechargable batteries. I wear my regular glasses (safety rated lenses) and the 3M hearing muffs. Everything fits on fine, and the air leaks out around the top so it keeps my glasses from fogging. Pretty light weight for a positive pressure mask that realy keeps the sawdust out.

Power Air Respirator | Rockler Woodworking and Hardware


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

It looks dumb to some, but I use a hard hat with the ear protection muffs,and a face shield .
I couldn’t get my face shield to stay down , as my dust masks filter cartridges obstructed it just enough to cause it to flip up , so I bought another 3M mask that has hoses that go behind your back where the same cartridges are relocated .


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> It looks dumb to some, but I use a hard hat with the ear protection muffs,and a face shield .
> I couldn’t get my face shield to stay down , as my dust masks filter cartridges obstructed it just enough to cause it to flip up , so I bought another 3M mask that has hoses that go behind your back where the same cartridges are relocated .


Cool. Now I need to check how much one would cost.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Jose. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

I use this mask: 3m-mask-filter with a particulate filter on it. This mask will also support chemical and asbestos filters if you feel the need. I wear prescription safety glasses, and use hearing protection similar to this: Safety-Sound-Noise-Reduction-Ear-Muffs-Hearing-Protection . I've never seen a "one item for all" device like you requested. Not saying they don't exist, just never seen one. 

I don't like the paper filter mask as it usually causes my glasses to fog up. The ones that don't fog the glasses up have an exhaust port opposite your mouth. And, don't sell those "not very good in-the-ear plugs" short. Look up the specs on them.. you might be surprised at just how much of a noise reduction they have. We hand out the cheap Foam ear plugs at work and, while I can't remember exactly, I think they have a 30db noise reduction.


----------



## ggom (Apr 5, 2017)

Hello Jose!

It's a good thing to care about those questions before and not after.

I do use 3M products:

Valve type disposable paper mask P3 level (Asbestos ready).

https://www.3m.com/3M/en_NG/company...405+8720539+8720542+8720774+3294470274&rt=rud

Peltor sportac :
https://www.3m.com/3M/en_US/company...earing-Protector/?N=5002385+3293173717&rt=rud

A bit heavy , and it shrinks my head a bit, but I like to be able to ear phone, radio, mp3, through it.

Had twice something in my eye,once while routing, it was a really tiny piece of wood ,but this was terrible pain , do wear eye protection.

Got my regular glasses, plus a safety mask.

Regards.
Gérard


----------



## FlyingSawdust (Dec 23, 2017)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> It looks dumb to some, but I use a hard hat with the ear protection muffs,and a face shield .
> I couldn’t get my face shield to stay down , as my dust masks filter cartridges obstructed it just enough to cause it to flip up , so I bought another 3M mask that has hoses that go behind your back where the same cartridges are relocated .


Rick,

You stated, "I bought another 3M mask that has hoses that go behind your back where the same cartridges are relocated ." Can you tell me the product name & number of this 3M mask, please?" 

My current situation is worse: the face shield's supports over the head prevent use of my Elvex over-the-ear muffs, and the air filtration filters won't allow the face mask to lower sufficiently!


----------



## FlyingSawdust (Dec 23, 2017)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> It looks dumb to some, but I use a hard hat with the ear protection muffs,and a face shield .
> I couldn’t get my face shield to stay down , as my dust masks filter cartridges obstructed it just enough to cause it to flip up , so I bought another 3M mask that has hoses that go behind your back where the same cartridges are relocated .


Hi,

What is the name, the manufacturer, and model number of the unit that you state provides all three features I'm seeking -- face shield, hearing, and lungs protection?


----------



## Job and Knock (Dec 18, 2016)

FlyingSawdust said:


> My question is: Is there a safety gadget that protects one’s eyes, ears, and lungs at the same time?


Industrial solution? 3M or Scott air helmet with clip-on ear defenders

Cheaper solution? Made-to-fit insert ear plugs - like the ones clay shooters and musicians use but designed for industry (see an audiologist) plus a cheaper solution such as the Trend Air Ace helmet/vizor


----------



## WalterVandervort (Jan 8, 2020)

I wear the TR Industrial TR88011 Safety Helmet when I work on construction site and they seem to work pretty well. Maybe it will help you!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

FlyingSawdust said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the name, the manufacturer, and model number of the unit that you state provides all three features I'm seeking -- face shield, hearing, and lungs protection?


https://duckduckgo.com/?q=TR+Industrial+TR88011+Safety+Helmet&t=ffnt&atb=v80-1&iax=images&ia=images


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi Walter, welcome to the Forum. Very good idea to be concerned about inhaling sawdust. Most of the entries on this old thread still apply. The EPA has tested home shops and found most were completely unsafe with regard to causing lung problems. I still use that Rockler mask on page one. Really does the job for me.


----------



## Frank Kerman (Feb 2, 2020)

You should use safety glasses and mask to protect all.


----------



## WalterVandervort (Jan 8, 2020)

I am using the 3M brand (glasses, earplugs, gas masks) to protect myself at work. They are quite well rated


----------



## Flipsaw (Mar 11, 2016)

Rockler is no longer showing that respirator as available .


----------



## BrianWansle (Jan 7, 2020)

I always wear a mask, earplugs, safety glasses at the same time and all of them are 3M brands


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 20, 2019)

When I am at my workshop, I am fully armed - apron, safety glasses, N95 mask, and ear muffs. My husband likes ear plugs, he thinks they are better than ear muffs. This site https://www.seton.co.uk/ear-muffs-vs-ear-plugs compare pros and cons of both.


----------



## ruterionas (Jul 2, 2020)

I use only ear protection and wear a mask


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

ruterionas said:


> I use only ear protection and wear a mask


Should have eye protection too.
Herb


----------



## graeme.c.payne (Jun 21, 2017)

Here's my setup (see picture):

* Neoprene face mask with an activated carbon micro filter; 

* Prescription ANSI Z87.1 rated safety glasses; 

* Those squishy foam earplugs; 

* Trend Airshield Pro helmet, which combines a filtered air supply, an ANSI Z87.1 rated face shield, and a hard hat. 

The Airshield is important to me for a couple of reasons. First, it keeps my safety eyeglasses free of fogging, because there is a constant flow of air from the top. Second, it provides an added level of protection between my face and stuff that comes flying from the power tools. 

The extra face dust mask is because the filters on the Airshield only trap the dust and particles that are big enough to see. The extra face mask gets most of the invisible stuff as well. 

I got the Airshield about 18 months ago, right after being diagnosed with asthma - at age 70! I will readily admit that I was somewhat lax about dust protection and dust collection for several decades before that. But not any more! 

In addition to all of that I have a ceiling-mounted air cleaner (WEN), a roll-around dust collector (Laguna), & the usual shop vacuum (Shop-Vac).

For hearing protection I would rather wear earmuffs than earplugs, but the Airshield helmet interferes with proper fit, at least on _my_ head. Trend does sell earmuffs that attach to the helmet, but I haven't talked "she who also has some input" into thinking it's a good idea. 

You only have two each of eyes, ears and lungs. Protect them! 









Graeme


----------

